

"What was the slowest you ever flew in the Blackbird?" - signa11
http://www.planeandpilotmag.com/pilot-talk/more-pilot-talk/speed-is-life.html

======
cd34
vrotate obviously

~~~
joezydeco
The author seemed to get pretty damned scared below 160 knots, and the manual
says 145 knots:

<http://www.sr-71.org/blackbird/manual/5/5-8.php>

------
chrisbolt
Am I the only one who can't get to the second page?

~~~
cellularmitosis
it isn't coming up for me either

~~~
joezydeco
Try [http://tailspinstales.blogspot.com/2010/01/slowest-
blackbird...](http://tailspinstales.blogspot.com/2010/01/slowest-
blackbird.html)

